# Taping Tool Service Tech & Customers Service



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

CSR is looking for a bright and energetic individual who enjoys working with tools, trouble shooting and possesses great customer service. Tool repair service is not necessary but would prefer to have some taping and finishing experience. If you know anyone please pass on my contact info

Brad Kennedy
[email protected] 
CSR Building Supplies


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

*taping tool service*

i possess all those skills!! whats next


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

tapingfool said:


> i possess all those skills!! whats next


Go. Sell all you have. Give to the poor, and come follow me.


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Send me a copy of your resume and I will forward to our recruiting department.

thanks, Brad


----------

